
Naughty Dog still uses Lisp in its videogames - kazuya
http://game.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/20100315_354802.html
======
zephjc
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_Oriented_Assembly_Lisp> seems to contradict
that - they seem to be moving to C++ for future projects, which is kind of a
shame.

~~~
acg
The post appears to be highlighting that despite this announcement lisp is
used to tweak the gameplay in recent games. It could be that the engine
related functions like disk streaming are now C++.

Naughtydog has now been part of Sony for some time.

------
kazuya
My colleague pointed me to this:

<http://www.gameenginebook.com/coursemat.html>

Check 'GDC 2009 Lecture'. Now ND uses PLT Scheme.

------
fragmede
See Lisp here:
[http://game.watch.impress.co.jp/img/gmw/docs/354/802/html/u2...](http://game.watch.impress.co.jp/img/gmw/docs/354/802/html/u219.jpg.html)

~~~
kazuya
Oh, thanks, I thought I linked to that picture, but not actually.

